# Sexing Azureiventris



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a trio of azureventris I got back in March of this year, they were about four months out of the water then so that puts them just under a year now. Two if them look almost identical while the third seems a bit fatter, but I can't tell if it's a female or just a fatter frog and my wishful thinking. I haven't heard any calling although my boyfriend swears he's heard them singing softly on a few occasions. 
Here is a picture of the one thats a bit bigger and one of the smaller frogs.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I know I have at least 1 calling male in my trio, but other than that, I can't tell if I do indeed have a female or not, as I havent even been able to catch him mid call. For whatever reason, this species runs extremely male heavy. I heard my first calling when they were about 4 to 5 month OOW. They tend to call early, and call late, or not at all.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I did read they were male heavy, but was hoping I might luck out and find myself with a female. Hopefully you have a female too! 
Here's to wishing.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I had to separate mine for a day or two to identify each caller. Both males . If you find eggs, you have a female!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm, anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have two, but haven’t heard any calling yet. I’m somewhat uncertain of my frog’s ages, but they’re probably between 3-6 months out of the water. I’ve heard that if you play (on repeat) a sound clip of a calling male sometimes that will get the males to start calling..


----------



## mickipedic (May 20, 2010)

Mine all started to call around 6 months or so, but not until after I played a recorded call. Trust me, once they start, you'll hear it!


----------



## mickipedic (May 20, 2010)

If you don't have any calling by spring... we might have to make a trade!


----------

